# Autocruise + Marquis= GRIEF



## Andysam

This is my honest experience. I have NOT hammed it up or omitted anything. It is true so is not libellous.

In Jan 2002 I ordered a 4 berth Autocruise Vista, the then manager promised the earth inc an April delivery. In Sep my van arrived. It was a 2 berth! They lent me a van on permanent loan (or so they said) until a new build was delivered. So many thing were wrong with it, I whinged and whined and had another van built. This was only because Marquis flatly refused to refund my money. The then manager had moved on and Marquis again flatly denied that certain promises that were made under a gentleman’s agreement ever existed. 

By now the manager had changed to the current one (Graham) whilst the new van was being built I took the opportunity to upgrade the engine to 2.2 (this is a must for 2.0 Peugeots), paying an extra £1000. This was at the end of 2002. I then had to wait until June for it to arrive in the country as and I quote “Autocruise are waiting for 2.2 chassis to arrive in the country”. It was delivered in August 2003.

On collection I was assured it was a 2.2. (there is no visual way of telling) and subsequently I learned myself after again checking with Marquis, who doggedly assured me it was a 2.2, that it was in fact a 2.0. I rejected the vehicle immediately and demanded a refund. I was told they would give me 25k (it cost me 31k) plus the refund of money for the engine upgrade.

I told them no way, they said I had not had the previous vehicle on loan it was my vehicle and always had been. (I had been told by them to register it in my name for in their words, “insurance purposes”). Graham denied all of this (It was arranged with the previous manager who told me it was all recorded on my file), so I contacted the MD Mike Crouch. I was initially offered a another van, but incensed by the lying and cheating I saw a solicitor. So £400 and one letter to Marquis later, who again denied everything, he advised I may have a case but would cost 20k to take them to court if they contested the claim.

I baulked at the cost and so wrote to the MD asking for another van. It is now Dec 03. I was told that AC had now dropped the model and they could supply another more expensive van at additional cost!! I declined and accepted the refund of the engine upgrade money.

Over the next year the van has been to MQ more than 30 (thirty) times. Marquis has flatly refused to resolve certain problems and lied about others.

Some problems have been;

A leaking roof light (6 attempts to fix)
Roof light now letting in draught (after the water leak being cured!)
Ladder paint peeling off
Door retainer snapping off after 2 weeks and a dent put in the door where it hit the mounting point, which Marquis have refused to repair
Fridge not sealed
Diesel heater not working
Diesel heater exhaust fitted directly underneath the fridge vent causing fumes to enter van
Water pipes bursting on first outing
Washroom walls separating from plastic mouldings
On board water tank access allowing in a draught
Tap for sink strategically fitted to ensure sink cover catches it and water is flooded over worktop
Bed not level (slants) even now 20 months later.
Seat cushions not delivered with same density foam fitted
Seat cushion covers in rear wearing out 
No automatic shut off for mains water despite contrary stated in literature

These are just some examples there are other smaller problems!


I have had a service done by them for £150 in order to keep the warranty up to date and the van was returned without the leisure batts even being topped up. It was signed by the service manager Terry as being done personally. I was told he did not even service the van and that with vans under 2 years old they don't bother checking the batts.

Following a diesel heater problem (huge, huge clouds of exhaust and loss of heat), Terry the service manager returned the van saying it was personally checked and functioning correctly. (I tested it at a starting temp of 2C and after an hour it was 7C). Terry was seen to switch on the unit and the exhaust fill the large workshop with thick fumes to the extent that they had to open the workshop doors to see.

In exasperation I asked for a figure to sell the van to them to get rid of my problems and was told 21k for a 16 month old van costing 31k!!

A lot of the problems have been AC based with their product, but honestly although Marquis have given a "loan" van and rectified most problems, a lot remain. I will not trust them further than I can throw them. Graham has stated he has recieved personal assurances from Terry about matters and I have countered them but he flatly refuses to take Terry to task.

The van has gone back to AC as MQ cannot fix a roof leak and a problem with movement of the wash room walls. After 5 weeks it was returned with 2 problems fixed and the rest TOTALLY ignored. 

These are my experiences. Please learn from them. I am not some whinging bloke that expects the earth having remembered the good old days when you were treated properly. I am only 35 and accept there may be some problems with a vehicle but over 30 visits to the dealer and the dealer/workshop lying to customers- that is not on.

Graham has now apologised for the van saying he has never known an Autocruise like it. Well it’s nice he acknowledges that fact but it really doesn’t take me any further. At the time of writing I am still, after 8 months, waiting for the heater to be fixed and some other matters attended to. Terry had refused to have the van in until everything was in stock, so that he could do all of the work at once as it is “more convenient” for him.

If you deal with these people (and I urge you not to), get it written down in contract form. You have been warned.

Andy


----------



## peejay

Hi Andy,

You've probably read about some of the problems I've had with my (ex) dealer and different manufacturers on here but your problems make mine pale into insignificance. 

It beggars belief that people can get away with this appalling treatment, as i've said before and make no apologies for repeating myself, there are far too many dealers (and manufacturers) out there riding on the current motorhome popularity wave and churning out rubbish along with shoddy, sometimes non existant PDI's and after sales service. I have severed all relations with my 'so called' dealer because they were incompetent and incapable of fixing things to an acceptable standard and had a cavalier attitude once the money had changed hands, I now have my van serviced and warranted by the manufacturers themselves which involves a not inconsiderable journey on each occasion, and they too, are not perfect, when it comes down to it. I'd better stop there as i'm getting all wound up writing this.

I have been M/homing for quite a few years now and these bad experiences can (and do) taint owning a motorhome but I know that once you get it sorted theres nothing better than the freedom and pleasure of owning a motorhome and the lifestyle that goes with it, hopefully all these cowboys will eventually dissapear because they're not providing the service we require (and are entitled to) and people will take their custom elsewhere, what we need is the japs to enter the motorhome market and give the complacent manufacturers a wakeup call (remember Triumph).

Enough, I do hope you get everything sorted to your satisfaction and it doesn't put you off this wonderful pastime of ours, at least you can take solace on these boards and let off steam, makes you feel a lot better afterwards!

pete.


----------



## androidGB

This really is a terrible example of the total lack of customer service.

Whilst I appreciate it is always difficult for a company when an employee leaves in knowing what was agreed with a client, you would not expect this reaction from a large and what you would have believed, reputable dealer.

It is hard to know what to do in the circumstances, but from experience I would avoid legal action like the plague, as unfortunately our justice system does not differentiate between right and wrong, merely between the depths of each parties pockets. 

With little or nothing in writing it may just be best to try to PX the van with another dealer and try to gain a little satisfaction by recounting your experiences at every opportunity.

Or maybe better in the long run, for the sake of your sanity, try to forget about the whole episode.

I had an experience, which was nothing to do with motorhomes, but cost me a lot of money, and that is the course of action I decided to take. 



Andrew


----------



## rommel

*Poor service*

I cant see these companies going out of business, it always amazes me that people write into Motor home magazines and say " I went to Bloggs Garage and they did what they were supposed too, I am so suprised and pleased".
When they write in with tales of woe there is not an inkling or clue to who provided that poor service ,so enabling the next customer to get shafted and so ad infernium.


----------



## cabby

*Autocruise*

I have to admit that I am astounded that you have received such bad service.I have just bought an Autocruise Mh,and went on a rally in Oxford with the club Autocruisers,they tell me that the company enjoys very good relationships with its customers,perhaps you aught to go to the Factory Open weekend in September and talk direct to them.I am in Eastbourne,but use Stewart Moulands in Peacehaven (east sussex),they have been very helpful in fixing the problems i have had,also been very helpful when i have phoned up asking them to remind me how to operate something.Not like my last dealer,a Swift one,but thats another story.Hope you will still enjoy the life as much as we do.


----------



## Andysam

See the updated post by me for the next bit of crap service- same title then (updated). Search under my username. 

I've not heard a bad word about Stewart Mouland which is more than I can say about the *majority* of Marquis customers I have spoken to.


----------



## Raine

Hi, yep, and yep! We bought our autotrail from M before it moved to Staines. we had a few things which we finally got sorted, i think the biggest one was having a stainless steel shower monstrosity put in the bathroom when we have all gold fitments- I went very quietly ballistic, and within a week autotrail found a beaut gold one, and tap and metal tube (something they said was not made anymore) The attitude changed as soon as the cash was transferred, but we liked the blokes- sorry- i think they have very good training-so i would say BEWARE any of them and get it all in writing, hope you get yours sorted soon, Raine
We really liked the autocruise starblazer- not really on a par with auto trail, but stunning layouts and stuff- did not succumb, really need to take a voice activated recorder with you, to see how often the conversation changes without  us being aware! eek! We were strong- but if autotrail bring out similar-who knows- but possibly not with M. Brownhills seem to have a good name! and they do a nice tent and entertainment-we heard from outside!


----------



## cabby

In tune with the last posting,I also have heard from some of the autocruisers that Brownhills have looked after them.also had a very large selection as well.


----------



## drcotts

*Dea;ers*

Its about time the dealers who really want to give customer service employed a quality manager. Every large firm in other areas of industry does this. As someone who work in a quality ASSURANCE department we are constantly battling with production personnel making them do things correctly (as anyone who works in a factory type environment will tell you)
but at least this means that the customer doesn't have to do the inspection themselves.
My friend whos last Autotrail was 6 months late want to the dealers (marquis) on an unannounced visit after being told his new van would be another 4 weeks and found the van sitting in their compound. When tasking the dealer he was told in no uncertian terms that the vehicle wouldn't be released until it had gone through the PDI. SO not wanting to rush them he waited the 4 weeks and picked the van up a month later and was greeted with a van that in his words looked like a carpenters shop. The whole inside of the van was covered in sawdust and wood offcuts.

As for the PDI well you can imagine.....

Shan't be using them i,m afraid.


----------



## 93001

*Re: Poor service*



rommel said:


> I cant see these companies going out of business, it always amazes me that people write into Motor home magazines and say " I went to Bloggs Garage and they did what they were supposed too, I am so suprised and pleased".
> When they write in with tales of woe there is not an inkling or clue to who provided that poor service ,so enabling the next customer to get shafted and so ad infernium.


I agree with Rommel............if there are problems, state the facts but *Name and Shame*. I am new to the MH 'experience' and in the 18 month run-up to actually buying my first ever MH I did a great deal of research not only on the products, but dealerships, manufacturers, base vehicles, servicing and customer focus. I did this by talking to people, visiting every exhibition and dealership in the area, reading the endless and sycophantic MH magazines and analysing the used MH market for systemic and inherent problems/depreciation.

My conclusion was that the MH 'industry' was where the motorcar industry was 30-40 years ago - IOW's pretty appalling! How on earth people put up with the level of customer service they do is beyond me. As for MH insurance .... I won't even go there!

I think you need to deal with any MH purchase in a fairly hardnosed manner - minimise your deposit (I didn't pay one) trust nobody (yes, can take the edge off but they are not your friends), put everything in writing (I put all my verbal discussions/telephone calls in writing/special delivery and invited the dealer/manufacturer to comment - as expected no response, so I had the 'legal' advantage) and avoid the law at all costs (companies have more to lose through bad press and reviews) be visible in the market place (whilst my MH was on order I made a point of appearing at every exhibition on the dealer/manufacturers stand making it obvious that I am chatting with prospective customers, and I will continue to do so - they'll keep you sweet as they won't take the risk of the possibility of any critisism!)

My MH purchase wasn't without its 'issues' but I got exactly what I wanted and was compensated for what I didn't (delivery date) and have maintained a very good professional working relationship with both the dealer and maufacturer - if they know you mean business then they will respond accordingly - there's a lot of money involved.


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 

I would get shot of it ASAP as a lot of people read this web site and your comments could have a direct effect on the trade in value ??.

Brian


----------



## solentviews

The more horror stories I read about new vans the more contented I become with my 12 year old Swift Kontiki.
Ian


----------



## 98656

*IN PRAISE OF MARQUIS*

IN PRAISE OF MARQUIS.

In Aug 04 as a complete novice, never having owned a caravan or a motor home we went to a Marquis outlet just to look, we were met with courtesy and an invitation to look around, no pushy salesmen and plenty of time to look at the motor homes to see which one we would like to know more about. At this time Bernie enquired if he could help us, now being a couple of Wrinklies service was something that we could remember and appreciate Bernie explained all the working of the Auto cruise Starspirit and as we only wanted something small but comfortable for two people he agreed with us that it would be a good choice, we thanked him for his time and departed.

As this was to be a new venture for us we thought it would be best for us to "look around", we went to many outlets in Berkshire to see other makes of motorhomes but nowhere did we meet with the same consideration that was given to us at Chievley.

We returned many times to Marquis bringing our Son and Daughter to check out the Starspirit never at any time was the welcome any less they even provided coffee and pressure to buy or even discuss terms was not on the agenda.

In Sept 04 we finally ordered the Starspirit and although I will be the first to admit it I am not the easiest of customers to satisfy, things like better cab seats, alarm system and upgraded aerial I knew could be changed for a price, and these were added to the price that had been quoted for the starspirit, but then we came to the interior, the colour of the upholstery, carpets and curtains were not to my taste but Bernie rose to the challenge like a true professional with the words it can be changed even to the colour of the oven door, all of this was done within the price that we had been quoted
.
We paid our deposit and were told that we would be contacted when our motorhome arrived from Auto cruise at which time we would complete the payment for the starspirit and our cheque would clear whilst Marquis went through the process of setting up everything for taking it out on the road, we were told it would be ready in the first half of Oct.and true to their word it was.

When we went to pick it up we met Dave, he soon realised that we knew nothing about caravans or motorhomes and was very patient explaining everything a few times until it had all sunk in, or at least most of it, we have had aid a few times from kind campers who have been doing this for years and we thank them for their help.

We have had some problems, water in the banks of back lights, rattling of the entrance door, and an oven door which would crash open if you went over a bump, all of which have been cheerfully sorted out by Dave although I must say that I feel that these problems should be placed fairly at the door of Auto cruise and not Marquis as they are clearly a design fault.

I speak as I find and this has been my experience of Marquis maybe you were unlucky not to meet Bernie and Dave.


----------



## woodchuck

*Marquis*

I had my first experience of Marquis two years ago with brand new Starspirit. I have not had one away day/week/holiday without something going wrong. 99% of the faults ar AC origin and not Peugeot based. Marquis have resolved all the issues bar a couple which persist even granting warranty as goodwill after the warranty period expired. Some faults had to push to get fixed. Even the van went to AC factory for repairs after conversation with AC owner at show. gratuity work also undertaken by AC to compensate.

Van should never have shown the faults and certainly a Friday machine as another purchaed by my freind same day is performing so far without fault. Equally I have heard negative reviews of other dealers. At least for me Marquis is close and therefore accessable. I would go back to them though I hope I ge a better van next time.


----------

